
Ask HN: Deep Learning Hackathon Ideas? - mubaris
I am for preparing 36 Hour hackathon. I would like to make something using Machine Learning&#x2F;Deep Learning. Please share your ideas that can be done in 36 Hours.
======
hungle9
Building ML/DL application with Image processing/ Object Recognition with
OpenCV, Tensorflow,CNN

